# Löschen der ClassLoader-Liste



## Soulfly (25. Jun 2004)

Habe wieder ein Problem, das ich programmtechnisch lösen möchte:

Wenn ich von einem Applet die Methode 
	
	
	
	





```
showDocument()
```
 aufrufe, damit das StartApplet gezeigt wird, und ich wieder von neuem beginnen will, so muss ich im JBuilder des Browsers immer x drücken, damit die ClassLoader-Liste gelöscht wird.

Nun meine Frage:

Ist das Löschen der Class-LoaderListe auch vom Applet steuerbar ?
Wenn ja, wie?

Mfg Gernot


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (25. Jun 2004)

@Soulfly:
Bitte beim nächsten Mal für ein neues Problem einen neuen Thread erstellen.

@Java-Applets-Mods:
Bitte Thema splitten.


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Jun 2004)

@Peacemaker: Erledigt.

@Soulfly: Hm, ich kann Deinen Ausführungen leider nicht folgen, da ich nicht mit JBuilder arbeite, sondern mit NetBeans.
Ist das Problem IDE-spezifisch, oder tritt es generell auch außerhalb von JBuilder auf?
Könntest Du das Problem bitte genauer beschreiben?


----------



## Soulfly (27. Jun 2004)

Muss mich selbst korrigieren !

Ich arbeite auch mit "NetBeans", nur dachte ich, dass die Java-Konsole im Browser der JBuilder wäre.
Also da ich nun in der Java-Konsole immer den Class-Loader Cache - durch Drücken von x - löschen muss, möchte ich dies in meinem Programm - geschrieben mit der NetBeans IDE -  durchführen.


----------



## Soulfly (28. Jun 2004)

Brauche bitte schnellstens Hilfe!!!!!!!


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Jun 2004)

Ich weiß nicht, ob Applets die Macht haben, den ClassLoader-Cache zu manipulieren, da sie keinen Zugriff auf die Methoden das ClassLoaders haben, zumindest nicht, wenn sie nicht signiert sind.
Wie das mit signierten Applets ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------

